# Old mice



## mark17779 (Nov 14, 2010)

Apart from not being as active as they were when younger, are there any visual signs that could be used to identify if a mouse is an O.A.P ??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

stark,staring,spikey coat.Hunched back,flat belly, ribs on belly looking laddered, respiratory chattering.Young mice have tight shiney coats and if healthy are rounded with well fleshed tails.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I noticed a lose of colour in my oldest mouse - he is getting paler and paler and his fur is a little thinner than he used to be. In saying that he doesn't seem to realise that he is almost 2 years old and should be slowing down :?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I find they also start to get thinning fur around the eyes that gives them a 'tired' look.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Sometimes they will get a bit of a back hump, almost like a dowager's hump, and the tails may become crooked or get a black tip from reduced circulation.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

this is Katie she is over 2 years old, notice the thinning around the eyes and nose, she is also starting to get a little bit coughy.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Katie is a good name! hehehehe

Katie xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Katie is a great example of a healthy looking, old mouse. You can clearly see age on her, but she isn't ill looking. Her face fur is thin, her face is a little sunken in, she's graying a bit, and a bit hunched. 

She shows all the signs you'd see in an old mouse, while remaining healthy looking. 

Some mice just don't age gracefully. :?


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Katie is a good name! hehehehe
> 
> Katie xxx


 :lol: :lol: heheh Katie meet Katie!!

I love katie to bits! im trying to enjoy her being around as i know she is on borrowed time now, shes a very clever mouse and just likes to chill out with me whilst im on the laptop (i think its just to get a rest from the craziness that goes on in the tank with the youngsters!)

I thought she would be the perfect example of a ' sophisticated elegant lady' hehe bless her


----------



## mark17779 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lou-Fraser said:


> this is Katie she is over 2 years old, notice the thinning around the eyes and nose, she is also starting to get a little bit coughy.


Excellent photo, did it take long to capture the money shot ??

My two girls have the greying around the nose, one is slightly hunched back a little, the other isnt. they about 11 months old now


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Just found this thread, thanks to everyone! I have been fretting over my mouse Cookie over the past week as he started acting a bit slower than normal. But at nearly 3yrs old, I never thought it could be due to age.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi mira_uk.
Welcome to FMB.

Cookie is a very old man! 3 years is old age for a mouse.

Would you mind making a post in the introduction forum before posting further as it's a forum rule, thanks.

Hope you enjoy FMB


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks tratallen!
I knew I forgot something! Yes, he is an old man indeed...
Sadly he passed this weekend. I'm utterly devasted!

But thankfully this thread gave me a little more warning of how the physical appearance can change!


----------

